# Celebrities with Hublot watch



## kurzjak

I'm a fan of a Hublot watches, unfortunately I can't afford one.
In this post we can post pictures of famous people with their Hublot watches. I'm sure we will find some interesting pictures.


----------



## kurzjak

I'll start with Diego Maradona. He wears two Hublots at the same time. Picture below


----------



## ulackfocus

http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/sound_effects_WAV/sound_effect_WAV_files/crickets_1.wav


----------



## MiamiRealtor

I was in Tony Robins seminar the other day. I think he was wearing a Hublot..


----------



## Crmsnraider

kurzjak said:


> In this post we can post pictures of famous people with their Hublot watches. I'm sure we will find some interesting pictures.





MiamiRealtor said:


> I was in Tony Robins seminar the other day. I think he was wearing a Hublot..


As is often said, pics or it didnt happen! Never even heard of Tony Robbins anyway, not sure about these "celebrity" qualifications, heh.


----------



## EF76

Dwayne Wade has been wearing a beautiful King Power lately at all the press conferences for NBA playoffs. I think he may be a brand ambassador now.

The head coach of the North Carolina football team wears a gold Big Bang. On the sidelines! 

Carlos Beltran of the NY Mets wears a gold Big Bang with diamond bezel.

Sorry for all the sports references, thats what I watch and follow most!


----------



## amr_sindi

Dwayne Wade is indeed the latest Hublot ambassador:

Hublot Genève - Official Website - Hublot Genève


----------



## amr_sindi

There are actually SOOO many. Tomorrow when I have access to my hard drive at work I'll post a BLAST of photos of celebs and their Hublots


----------



## amr_sindi

Off the top of my head (or hard disk, rather)

50 Cent









Alex Rodriguez









Alicia Keys









Jessica Biel









David and Cathy Guetta









Heidi Klum









Dean Fearing









The Dream


----------



## WatchFan56

Usain Bolt


----------

